# Brak Gentoo po zmianie partycji aktywnej

## rmieszko

Cześć,

mam problem taki, że nie mogę uruchomić Gentoo. Sprawa wygląda następująco. Mam system dual boot (Gentoo + Windows), postanowiłem zaktualizować Win do wersji 10. Niestety z powodu błędu nie było to możliwe, ale udało się po ustawieniu partycji aktywnej na tej, na której znajduje się dysk C. Po tej operacji aktualizacja udała się, ale popsuła partycje linuksowe. W chwili obecnej sytuacja wygląda tak, że Grub działa, mam możliwość wyboru Gentoo/Windows, ale po wybraniu linuksa dostaję kernel panika, bo nie ma gdzie się zbootować. Podobnie wygląda sprawa z Live CD - też nie może się uruchomić, bo nie ma gdzie się wypakować. 

Ma ktoś propozycje jak wybrnąć z tej sytuacji? Nie chcę już próbować własnych rozwiązań, bo coś czuję, że mógłbym stracić dostęp również do Windowsa  :Smile: 

Pod Windowsem partycje linuksowe widoczne są jako Logiczne bez systemu plików.

----------

## Pryka

Pod Windowsem to Linuksowe partycje zawsze widoczne są w ten sposób u mnie to tak samo wygląda, nie pokazuje żadnego systemu plików. Zresztą czemu by miało skoro go nie wspiera ani nie rozpoznaje.  :Smile: 

Miałem przez wiele lat dual boot z Vistą, potem z 7, a niedawno podniosłem go do 10 i wszystko działa normalnie, Win też siedzi na aktywnej partycji.

Wklej cała treść kernel panic.

----------

## rmieszko

Hm... No to nie wiem. Kernel panic wygląda tak:

https://goo.gl/photos/RLZm7LVgEDXW5xWe9

----------

## rmieszko

Heh, oczywiście problem okazał się być prostszy niż zakładałem  :Smile:  Przy uaktualnianiu windowsa usunąłem jedną partycję, by powiększyć dysk D. A w związku z tym pozmieniały się oznaczenia /dev/sdaX. Wystarczyło zmienić wartości na nowe i wszystko działa jak należy.

----------

